# Teufel Concept E 400



## HollomaN (9. März 2009)

hat jemand schon erfahrung mit dem oben genannten Teufel system gemacht?
wie verhält sich es sich zum Teufel Teufel Concept E Magnum PE.

lohnt sich der preisunterschied überhaupt? obwohl mir die satelliten lautsprecher bei dem Concept E 400 besser gefallen.

gibt es schon irgendwelche/irgendwo test dazu?

wäre über tipps/hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Overlocked (9. März 2009)

Also in aller Kürze:

Die Unterschiede zum CEMPE bestehen darin, dass du einen hochwertigeren, wenn auch nur wenig, Subwoofer hast. Dieser vereint in seinem inneren einen 300mm Tiefmitteltöner und nicht die der des CEMPEs einen 250mm. So gesehen hättest du theoretisch einen größeren Schalldruck, außerdem verfügst du über ein größeres Volumen. Das wären eigentlich die Vorteile. Du kannst es, wenn es dir gefällt bestellen, und da Teufel den 8 Wochen Probehörservice anbietet, kannst du das System, wenn es dir nicht gefällt nach 8 Wochen zurückschicken.


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. März 2009)

Die Klanglichen Vorteile werden sich erst noch zeigen müssen. Das System ist ja noch nicht so lange raus, Test auf seiten PCGH wird bestimmt bald kommen. Ich habe mir das E 200 geholt, mal schaun, wie sich das so schlägt


----------



## HollomaN (10. März 2009)

danke schon mal für eure tipps.



Nimbel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das E 200 geholt, mal schaun, wie sich das so schlägt



könntest du mir deine eindrücke von deinem neuen Concept E 200 mal berichteten? 

weil du ja genau den vergleich hast den ich suche/brauch. vom CEMPE auf Concept E 200 bzw E 400. wäre echt super von dir.


----------



## Cleenz (10. März 2009)

Also ich würde jetzt mal das 400 bevorzugen. Allerdings, wie schon beschrieben, wird sich es erst noch zeigen müssen wie groß die Unterschiede ausfallen.


----------



## Mosed (10. März 2009)

Das Concept 400 dürfte auch bessere Satelliten haben. (Allein schon durch den technischen Fortschritt).
Der Sub wird schon ne Ecke potenter sein. 30 cm Tieftöner gegenüber 25 cm. 12L mehr Volumen.
Das System kostet ja auch fast das doppelte - wird schon seinen Grund haben.

Zudem nutzt das 400 einen frontfire Sub, das CEM einen downfire. Ich finde Frontfire besser, vor allem in einer Mietwohnung. Der Downfire pumpt ja das meiste in die Gebäudestruktur.


----------



## Monocus (10. März 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das Concept 400 dürfte auch bessere Satelliten haben. *(Allein schon durch den technischen Fortschritt)*.


Das würde ich so nicht sagen.
Neuer heißt nicht immer gleich besser und alt ist auch nicht gleich veraltet.
Es kann gut sein , dass die Satelliten besser sind, muss aber nicht.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Sub wird schon ne Ecke potenter sein. 30 cm Tieftöner gegenüber 25 cm. 12L mehr Volumen.
> *Das System kostet ja auch fast das doppelte - wird schon seinen Grund haben.*


Ich denke das die deutlich verbesserte Optik wohl auch einen großen Anteil an dem Preisunterschied zum CEM hat.

Mir persönlich gefallen aber zumindest die Satelliten des CEM optisch besser,
dieser Trend alles mit einer Klavierlackoptik zu versehen geht mir zunehmend auf die Nerven.
Beim Subwoofer gefällt mir die neue Optik aber.

Dem Concept M sollte Teufel mal einen Nachfolger (mit zeitgemäßer Optik) gönnen,
momentan fehlt es Teufel nämlich imho an einem günstigen 5.1 System,
das auch für Musik gut geeignet ist.


----------



## Dementia (10. März 2009)

Monocus schrieb:


> Dem Concept M sollte Teufel mal einen Nachfolger (mit zeitgemäßer Optik) gönnen,
> momentan fehlt es Teufel nämlich imho an einem günstigen 5.1 System,
> das auch für Musik gut geeignet ist.



Günstige 5.1 Systeme, die großartig zum Musikhören geeignet sind, gibt es nicht. 
Ich kombiniere mein Teufel Concept E Poweredition mit zwei aktiv Monitoren, um Musik zu hören. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Monocus (10. März 2009)

Dementia schrieb:


> Günstige 5.1 Systeme, die großartig zum Musikhören geeignet sind, gibt es nicht.
> Ich kombiniere mein Teufel Concept E Poweredition mit zwei aktiv Monitoren, um Musik zu hören. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


Das ist mir klar, für aber immerhin sind Boxen von der Größe der des Concept M besser für Musik geeignet als die Satelliten eines "Brüllwürfel"-Sets (auch wenn diese vielleicht sogar teurer sind).
Hab momentan ein CEM PE (also Brüllwürfel-Set) und der Klang bei (Stereo-) Musik ist für mich alles andere als zufriedenstellend (jedenfalls seit ich meine Sennheiser habe).
Bei 5.1 Musik sieht das schon ein wenig anders aus, aber das ist wohl eher psychisch bedingt,
da allein die Tatsache, dass der Klang aus allen Richtungen kommt hat großen Einfluss auf das Klangempfinden.
Aber ich werde es ähnlich wie du machen,
erst die Front LS durch Kompaktboxen (wahrscheinlich nuBox 381) + Verstärker ersetzen 
und dann nach und nach auch die anderen LS ersetzen.
Aktive Monitore würde ich aber auch evtl. noch in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

Ich finde bei billigen 5.1 Systemen das Musikhören gar nicht mal so schlecht, denn wenn der Center aus ist, dann fehlt etwas im Raum. Alle drei Speaker, FL, C, FR, bilden, richtig konfiguriert, ein schönes Trio.


----------



## Dementia (10. März 2009)

Ich hab zu aktiven Boxen gegriffen, da ein Receiver zu wuchtig ist, um ihn auf den Schreibtisch zu stellen.


----------



## HollomaN (10. März 2009)

_ich werd wohl bestimmt mal das 8-wöchige probehören/probieren von teufel in anspruch nehmen. dann sehen wir mal, welches system besser ist._​


----------



## Mosed (10. März 2009)

Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das CEM besser klingen würde als das 400-er. Der Preisaufschlag wird wohl kaum zu 100% im Design zu finden sein.

Testberichte werden wohl bald erscheinen - die Concept E 100 - 400 sind ja grad erst auf dem Markt erschienen.


----------



## Monocus (10. März 2009)

Dementia schrieb:


> Ich hab zu aktiven Boxen gegriffen, da ein Receiver zu wuchtig ist, um ihn auf den Schreibtisch zu stellen.


Ich hab nicht vor einen Receiver zu verwenden,
statt dessen möchte ich mehrere Stereo-Verstärker benutzen (die ich dann in einem Schränkchen unter meinem Schreibtisch unterbringen werde.
Durch den ganzen "Surround-Boom" bekommt man die guten alten Stereogeräte teilweise schon hinterhergeschmissen (gebraucht gibts sehr gute Boliden öfters mal für unter 50€).

Zum E400:
Ich glaube immer noch nicht,
dass dieses deutlich besser klingt als das gute alte CEM PE.
Die Satelliten sind kleiner (wenn auch nur minimal)
und zudem gibt es keinen speziellen Center mehr,
sondern (wie beim normalen Concept E) 5 identische Satelliten.
Aber ich werde mir das System so oder so nicht kaufen,
für Musik taugen die Dinger einfach nichts (Volumen ist eben durch nichts zu ersetzen).

Von den günstigeren System bin ich überzeugt, 
dass diese dem CEM nicht das Wasser reichen können,
man sehe sich nur deren winzige (übrigens optisch Bose sehr ähnlichen)  Satelliten an.
Erst ab dem E300 gibt es 2-Wege und einen ähnlich großen Sub wie beim CEM PE,
allerdings für 100€ (bzw bald nur noch 70€) mehr (das 200er hat zwar einen ähnlich großen Sub, aber nur diese winzigen Breitbandsatelliten).
Und dann gibt es zu keinem der Systeme Kabel dabei (wie schon beim Concept F).
Auf erste Tests bin ich wirklich gespannt ...


----------



## Mosed (10. März 2009)

Monocus schrieb:


> Aber ich werde mir das System so oder so nicht kaufen,
> für Musik taugen die Dinger einfach nichts (Volumen ist eben durch nichts zu ersetzen).




Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Infos zum Boxenvolumen? Eigentlich müsste das Volumen doch hauptsächlich für den Tieftöner entscheident sein?!

Schließlich hat Teufel Systeme, wo die Mittel- und Hochtöner auch nicht in Gehäusen mit riesen Volumen sitzen und trotzdem gibt es Spitzen-Testbewertungen.


Beim CEM liegen ja Kabel bei - aber soweit ich weiß ist das "Klingeldraht", oder wie man das nennt  . Da kauf ich mir lieber selber vernünftige Kabel.


----------



## Dementia (10. März 2009)

Monocus schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht vor einen Receiver zu verwenden,
> statt dessen möchte ich mehrere Stereo-Verstärker benutzen (die ich dann in einem Schränkchen unter meinem Schreibtisch unterbringen werde.
> Durch den ganzen "Surround-Boom" bekommt man die guten alten Stereogeräte teilweise schon hinterhergeschmissen (gebraucht gibts sehr gute Boliden öfters mal für unter 50€).


Also ich bräuchte da schon einen Verstärker der Maximal 37cm breit ist, da ich ihn ansonsten auf den Schreibtisch stellen müsste und das will ich nicht. 
Einen solchen, guten Verstärker habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## TheDoc (12. März 2009)

Hi leute 

wollte mir demnächst das schöne ding Holen, weiss aber net was ich da noch brauche (kabel, soudkarte usw.)

Kabel fürn rechner muss man selber kaufen. Hab ein Asus P6T Deluxe mainboard weiss nicht ob ich damit digital das 5.1 system betreiben kann.

Hat jemand hier ne ahnung was ich noch brauche und sogar ein Kauftipp geben ?


----------



## Mosed (12. März 2009)

Digital kannst du an das 400-er nichts direkt anschließen. Nur Analog. 

Dann brauchst du:
- 3 Kabel mit Stereo-Klinke (3,5 mm) auf Cinch (2x Stecker)
- Lautsprecherkabel. Länge musst du ausrechnen. 1,5 mm² sollte das Kabel mind. haben.
(Wie z.B. das Kabel-Set AC 3005 WS von Teufel http://www.teufel.de/Zubehoer/Komplettsets/)


----------



## Overlocked (13. März 2009)

Wenn da das ganze über digital laufen lassen willst, dann brauchst du die Decoderstation 3 oder 5.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. März 2009)

oh man, ich liebäugle ja auch total mit dem E400. habe zur zeit noch das alte concept e magnum was im prinzip ja auch ausreicht...
aber keine fernbedienung mehr zu haben ist schon ziemlich kacke muss ich sagen!
und wenn sich jetzt nicht mal der Klang groß vom concept e magnum unterscheidet finde ich das system ziemlich überteuert! ein test und vergleich zum conecpt e magnum wäre echt mal SEHR hilfreich!


----------



## Overlocked (21. März 2009)

Laut dvd area soll es um Laengen besser sein...


----------



## HollomaN (21. März 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Laut dvd area soll es um Laengen besser sein...


hab mir grad mal den *>TEST**<* durchgelesen. 

es ist zwar nicht das Concept E 400 sondern das Concept E 300 mit decoderstation, hat aber hervorragend abgeschnitten. 
bekamm sogar 11 von 10 sternen. ja richtig gelesen, einen gabs sogar noch mehr. also hier heist es bedenkenlos zu schlagen, sogar zum E 300.

will gar nicht wissen, wie gut das E 400 noch abschneitet.


----------



## Uziflator (21. März 2009)

Das kann aber nur das E 200 sein, das ist das nämlich einzige mit 5 identischen Satelliten.

Das E300 und E400 haben nämlich einen anderen Center Lautsprecher.

Aber 11 von 1o Sterne find ich schon Bombig.


----------



## HollomaN (21. März 2009)

hab grad mal nachgeschaut, auf dem woofer im test steht aber CE 300 SW drauf. 

vielleicht haben sie ja die satellieten vom E 200 genommen? oder teufel hat sie geändert.


----------



## Uziflator (21. März 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> hab grad mal nachgeschaut, auf dem woofer im test steht aber CE 300 SW drauf.
> 
> vielleicht haben sie ja die satellieten vom E 200 genommen? oder teufel hat sie geändert.


Das könnt gut sein.


Oder die sie eine Mogelpackung von Teufel bekommen.


----------



## HollomaN (21. März 2009)

ich werde mich mal kundig deswegen machen. 

selbst wenn es das E 200 wäre, hat der test doch bewiesen das es ein perfektes system ist. oder??


----------



## Uziflator (21. März 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> ich werde mich mal kundig deswegen machen.
> 
> selbst wenn es das E 200 wäre, hat der test doch bewiesen das es ein perfektes system ist. oder??



Jepp, ist auch klasse das sys.     Ist trotzdem etwas merkwürdig, mit den Satelliten.


----------



## HollomaN (21. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Jepp, ist auch klasse das sys.     Ist trotzdem etwas merkwürdig, mit den Satelliten.


ja, komisch ist es schon.


----------



## Overlocked (21. März 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ein Tippfehler, man kennst sich ja selber nicht mehr aus^^


----------



## Mosed (21. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das kann aber nur das E 200 sein, das ist das nämlich einzige mit 5 identischen Satelliten.



Das 300 hat auch 5 gleiche Satelliten - das sieht nur auf dem Bild bei Teufel anders aus - aber wenn du dir die Technik und den Lieferumfang anschaust, sieht man das man 5 mal den gleichen Sat zugeschickt bekommt.


----------



## Uziflator (21. März 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das 300 hat auch 5 gleiche Satelliten - das sieht nur auf dem Bild bei Teufel anders aus - aber wenn du dir die Technik und den Lieferumfang anschaust, sieht man das man 5 mal den gleichen Sat zugeschickt bekommt.


Stimmt, hast recht. Der Center ist ja nur um 90grad gedreht.


----------



## Snake7 (24. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Stimmt, hast recht. Der Center ist ja nur um 90grad gedreht.


Jo - dafür liegt extra ne andere "Blende" bei.
Habe es mir mal gegönnt und muss sagen das der Sound mega Geil ist.


----------



## TheDoc (24. März 2009)

@snake

hattest du vorher ein anderes teufel system, wenn ja welches und nutzt du irgendeine soundkarte ?

ich hab selber heute mal das logitech system z5500 (oder so ähnlich) mal angehört, könntest du es vergleichen ?

spiele auch mit den gedanken mir den e400 zuzulegen, schätze aber das der in den nächsten wochen von preis her fallen wird.


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2009)

TheDoc schrieb:


> @snake
> ich hab selber heute mal das logitech system z5500 (oder so ähnlich) mal angehört, könntest du es vergleichen ?


Zwischen dem Logitech und dem Teufel liegen Welten, ist aber auch Geschmackssache.




TheDoc schrieb:


> @snake
> spiele auch mit den gedanken mir den e400 zuzulegen, schätze aber das der in den nächsten wochen von preis her fallen wird.


Im Preis fallen wird es eher nicht.


----------



## Snake7 (25. März 2009)

Fallen wird es kaum bzw. nicht groß.
Hat vorher eine Fujitsu Siemens 5.1 System - ca. 10 Jahre alt.
Der Unterschied ist klar und deutlich zu hören.
Angeschlossen an ne Audigy 2 ZS und danach an Onboard - den Unterschied hören auch Taube XD.
Der Subwoofer ist riesig und die Kabel vom PC zum Subwoofer sind zu kurz mit 1m - würde ich mir neue längere kaufen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. März 2009)

Mit dem neuen system den vergleich zum Teufelsystem rauszuhören ist ja nicht schwer, wenn man vorher so ein altes ,,ding" hatte


----------



## Kain_LaVey (25. März 2009)

Also ich hatte jetzt ein Jahr ein Concept E Magnum PE, dann jetzt 3 Wochen ein Columa 700 R (das ich wieder zurückschicke: Der Sound ist zwar ultra. Aber das is mir dann doch zu viel Geld) und habe jetzt das Concept E 400 bestellt + 4 Standfüße und Kabel (40 meter lautsprecherkabel, 3 * 5m Y Stecker) = 500 Euro.

Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Uziflator (25. März 2009)

Kain_LaVey schrieb:


> Also ich hatte jetzt ein Jahr ein Concept E Magnum PE, dann jetzt 3 Wochen ein Columa 700 R (das ich wieder zurückschicke: Der Sound ist zwar ultra. Aber das is mir dann doch zu viel Geld) und habe jetzt das Concept E 400 bestellt + 4 Standfüße und Kabel (40 meter lautsprecherkabel, 3 * 5m Y Stecker) = 500 Euro.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt



Könntest du die beiden dann vom Klang her vergleichen?


----------



## Kain_LaVey (25. März 2009)

sicher  sobald sie hier ist


----------



## TheDoc (26. März 2009)

kannste auch gleichzeitig ein paar bilder posten ?


----------



## Snake7 (26. März 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen system den vergleich zum Teufelsystem rauszuhören ist ja nicht schwer, wenn man vorher so ein altes ,,ding" hatte



DU wolltest einen Vergleich - DIESEN hast du JETZT.
Wenn er dir nicht gut genug ist, mach doch selber einen

Wie undankbar hier manche sind ist echt kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Uziflator (26. März 2009)

Snake7 schrieb:


> DU wolltest einen Vergleich - DIESEN hast du JETZT.
> Wenn er dir nicht gut genug ist, mach doch selber einen
> 
> Wie undankbar hier manche sind ist echt kaum zu glauben.



Der vergleich war nicht gemeint, sondern der Unterschied zwischen dem CEMPE und dem CE 400.


----------



## TheDoc (1. April 2009)

@Kain_LaVey

ist das lang ersehnte packet angekommen ?


----------



## TheDoc (2. April 2009)

hab selber jetzt den e400 bestellt, sind am mittwoch oder donnerstag da, dann kriegt ihr mal nen subjektiven eindruck.


----------



## inspire (6. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir das e400+Decoderstation zu kaufen.

Kann schon jemand etwas zum Klang sagen? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. April 2009)

Also,

hab seit ein paar Tagen jetzt hier das Concept E 400 stehen.

******* IST DAS GEIL ;P

Gut, ich hatte vorher 2 Wochen das Columa 700 R welches natürlich um so einiges geiler ist (aber auch 1000€ teurer).

Vorher hatte ich auch das Conecpt E Mag. PE.

Direkter vergleich:
Der Sound vom CE 400 ist im gegenzug zum CE M PE wesentlich "klarer". Es sind keine Welten, aber doch eine hörbare verbesserung.
Vom Bass müssen wir garnicht erst reden. Ich mein das CE M PE war schon "laut". Aber beim CE 400 ist der Bass einfach viel ... klarer/deutlicher/fühlbarer.

Hinzu kommt noch ein superschönes Design. Sowohl die Sateliten, wie auch der Subwoofer sehn richtig schick aus.

nachteile:
- Beim CE 400 sind keine Kabel dabei (außer netzstecker). 
- Die Sateliten haben ein leises Eigenrauschen. Das ist nur wahrnimmbar wenn man nah dran ist oder absolute stille im Raum hat, aber es ist da. 

vorteile:
+ super klang (hörbar besser als im Concept E Magnum PE)
+ schönes design
+ praktische drehregler an der subwoofer front für volumen und bass



Preis/Leistung:
Ich habe für das Concept E 400 + Kabel (40 meter) und 3 Y-Kabel (je 5 meter) + 4 Ständer knapp 500€ bezahlt. Man kommt natürlich ohne extra Ständer und kürzere Kabel deutlich billiger weg.
Ich bin mit der Leistung zufireden.
Wenn das Concept E M PE noch wie früher 160€ kosten würde und nicht wie mitlerweile 200€ würde ich sagen kommt es aufs Geld an ob man 160 oder 330 ausgeben will. Mit 200€ (fürs CE M PE)ist der preisliche Unterschied aber nicht mehr SOOO groß das es sich lohnen würde das "schlechtere" System zu kaufen.

Man könnte noch überlegen das Concept E 300 statt 400 zu kaufen. Das 400er lohnt sich besonders für leute die viel Basslastige Musik hören (Metal/Elektro/HipHop etc) oder aber Shooter mit ordentlich Wums haben wollen. 

Jemand der eher Strategiespiele spielt und nicht oft zum "laut" Musikhörn kommt, kann sicherlich auch aufs 300er zurückgreifen.

So ... eigentlich wollte ich nur 2 Stätze schreiben^^


----------



## TheDoc (9. April 2009)

also ich hab mein  system, auch der 400er, grade bekommen kann es aber im moment nicht komplett aufbauen. bis jetzt kann ich das rauschen mit den sateliten nicht bestätigen.

es kann natürlich sein das es probleme mit den kabeln gibt.

werde wahrscheinlich meine erfahrungen erst in 1,5 wochen mit euch teilen können


----------



## TheDoc (9. April 2009)

ist anscheinend unabhängig von kabel und anderen sämtlichen einstellungen


----------



## Mosed (9. April 2009)

Das Rauschen ist völlig normal in der Preisklasse. Selbst das Motiv 5 für 500€ rauscht.


----------



## TheDoc (9. April 2009)

weiss jemand den technischen hintergrund warum es rauscht ?


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. April 2009)

Ich glaube in der Preisklasse werden die Lautsprecher nicht richtig abgeschirmt.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (9. April 2009)

wie gesagt, ist das rauschen auch wirklich nicht störend weil es einem nur auffällt wenn man gezielt drauf achtet (und dann auch nur leise)!


----------



## Mosed (9. April 2009)

Das hat auf jeden Fall was mit dem Verstärker zu tun - je besser der ist, umso weniger rauschen. Und dass ein Verstärker in einem 400€ Boxenset nicht mit einem 3000€ Verstärker mithalten kann ist ja klar.


----------



## Fabian (9. April 2009)

Zu eurer Diskussion,

hat jemand von euch schonmal das Concept E Magnum PE an einer guten Soundkarte gehört,die richtig konfiguriert ist?

Da liegen Welten zischen Onboard und Soundkarte.
Dank des X-Fi Crystalizers ist der Sound extram klar,bei bedarf auch ziehmlich heftig.


----------



## Dementia (10. April 2009)

Der Crystalizers verfälscht den Ton aber auch. 

Auch ohne Crystalizers ist der Unterschied aber recht deutlich.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (10. April 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Zu eurer Diskussion,
> 
> hat jemand von euch schonmal das Concept E Magnum PE an einer guten Soundkarte gehört,die richtig konfiguriert ist?
> 
> ...



ja hatte ich. Und hier sagt bestimmt auch niemand das das CE M PE "schlecht" ist. Es ist aber nunmal nicht so gut wie das neue CE 400 (welches nunmal 130 € mehr kostet).

Wer ein CE M PE hat, sollte garnicht erst drüber nachdenken sich ein CE 400 zu holen (außer man will unbedingt, so wie ich, und hat das geld).


----------



## CRAZYMANN (13. April 2009)

Moin Moin

ich dacht ich mische mich ihr mal ein. Da ich auch am planen bin mir das System zu holen. Ich suche wie wild nach test´s, und hab auch ein guten gefunden. Der mir sag das ich das kaufen muss. 
Vielleicht hilft es euch ja auch weiter.

Test: Teufel Concept E 400 - 13.04.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. April 2009)

CRAZYMANN schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> ich dacht ich mische mich ihr mal ein. Da ich auch am planen bin mir das System zu holen. Ich suche wie wild nach test´s, und hab auch ein guten gefunden. Der mir sag das ich das kaufen muss.
> Vielleicht hilft es euch ja auch weiter.
> ...



Ey das wollte ich auch gerade Posten.


----------



## Uziflator (15. April 2009)

Hab auch noch einen, aber von der Konkurrenz(was auch sonst) Hardwareluxx - your guide to luxurious hardware - Teufel Concept E 400 - mehr als ein Facelift


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2009)

Da find ich die erste Konkurrenz aber deutlich überzeugender


----------

